# Am I still ok?



## dizzy (Apr 10, 2011)

Started a 9 lb butt at 6am,in a brink man gourmet electric, It's now quarter to 7pm and the butts only at 159* I know low and slow but ???


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> Started a 9 lb butt at 6am,in a brink man gourmet electric, It's now quarter to 7pm and the butts only at 159* I know low and slow but ???


Need more info than that:

What temp are you using?

Did you inject the butt, or did you probe it at the start?

If so, did you get it from 40˚ to 140˚, in no longer than 4 hours?

If you did inject it or probe it early, and you didn't get it to 140˚ in 4 hours, you could have a problem.

If you did not inject it, or probe it until after a few hours in the smoker, you should be alright.

Bear


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 10, 2011)

What your experiencing is called the stall. I hope you did get to 140 in the first 4 hours!! The butt is taking on alot of heat right now & breaking down. Get you foil read your gonna make it yet!


----------



## dizzy (Apr 10, 2011)

I did not inject it but I did probe it from the start. It ran the temp up to 145 quickly but then slowed way down. Should I not have probed it that early?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2011)

Dizzy said:


> I did not inject it but I did probe it from the start. It ran the temp up to 145 quickly but then slowed way down. Should I not have probed it that early?


I won't tell you what you should or should not do, BUT:
I used to probe everything from the start, and then I would sweat it out, hoping I'd get through the 4 hour danger zone in time. My old MES 30 was kinda weak in power. Then I found out that if I run my heat at my usual 225˚/230˚ for 2 or 3 hours, before I insert my meat probe, I don't have to worry about the danger zone. I never inject my briskets, chuckies or butts, so I never had to worry about that, but it is regarded the same as probing at the start.

If you didn't check the temp at 4 hours, it's hard to tell, but if it was at 140˚ at 4 hours, it only went from 140˚ to 159˚ in the next 9 hours.

Bear


----------



## dizzy (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm thinking of finishing it in the oven,


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 10, 2011)

Have you foiled it yet? Your going to be fine in the oven. Take it to about 200-205 & then wrap it up for a few hours & you should be fine.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 10, 2011)

If your at 159 and you know you were above 140 in 4 hours or less you are fine. Take it off the smoker wrap it tight in tin foil and put it in the oven at 225 or 250 and let it go until you get it up to proper temp. It will go faster in the foil


----------



## dizzy (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help it's in the oven now and climbing slowly. Thanks again!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2011)

Good luck & let us know how it turns out!


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 11, 2011)

how'd you do??


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 11, 2011)

I have also had my probe go crazy on me and not read correctly when I probe it right away. What I experienced a few times was the temps would rise to a certain temp and then all of a sudden just sit there. I would figure I was at the stall but then it would take so long that I knew it wasn't a stall it was just that my probe was stuck at that temp.  I would just move it further in our pull it out a bit and then it would shoot up in temp to what the meat was actually at. Don't know if I am the only one that has experienced this or not but now I wait to probe my meat until several hours in and I have not had that issue since.


----------

